
Russian company had access to Facebook user data through apps - mzs
https://money.cnn.com/2018/07/10/technology/mailru-facebook-russia/index.html
======
mzs
mail.ru

"A Russian internet company with links to the Kremlin was among the firms to
which Facebook gave an extension which allowed them to collect data on
unknowing users of the social network after a policy change supposedly stopped
such collection."

